

Sit More, And You're More Likely To Be Disabled After Age 60 - rthomas6
http://www.npr.org/blogs/health/2014/02/19/279460759/sit-more-and-youre-more-likely-to-be-disabled-after-age-60

======
tannerc
"Exercising for 30 minutes a day doesn't necessarily offset the hours of
sitting."

A number of articles about the dangers of sitting have made headlines since at
least 2010. But none of them — as far as I can recall — have said that
exercise doesn't counter the affects of sitting for hours at a time.

It will be interesting to look at the actual research and see how this notion
impacts what has previously been touted and widely believed.

------
slowmover
By 60 I'll have been in a wheelchair for 25 years, so as far as I'm concerned
this statistic is absolutely true.

~~~
herbig
A lot can change in regenerative medicine. Unless of course you're closer to
60 than you are to 35, in which case, still likely to be true.

